# Instrument cluster died...



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

My 86 stanza wagon is known for its electrical issues. I've got a voltage monitor in the cigarette lighter so I can always know what type of voltage it is running. I've had a good run with it lately, maybe 12-18 months with no issues. The voltage runs about 14.5V when unloaded and if I turn stuff on, as long as there is decent rpm it will stay above 13.5V. It has always had the issue of when the car is idling in drive (automatic) that there isn't enough RPM to handle the electrical load and it can get bogged down to battery voltage (12.7V). No problem though, I realize that is the alternator getting overwhelmed and not producing enough power.

So, yesterday I get in the car and start it up. Immediately I notice that the voltage is at 12.00 V. This seems very odd considering nothing is running, no fan, no ac. Also engine was just started and in park so it is idling plenty high. Not sure why the 12V, but I decided to give it a little more rpm and it jumped up to its normal 14.5V. I figured it this was odd.

So I begin driving and then I notice that the instrument cluster is not working except for MPH. No tach, no fuel, no temp, and the battery light is lit. Turn signals not working either.

I haven't checked fuses and that is going to be my first order of business, but I thought it was odd with these two events and I figure they must be connected somehow.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, definitely check your fuses and if that's not the problem, check your wiring harness at the guage cluster. As for the voltage irregularity, don't assume it might be related and have your battery and alternator checked too.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It sounds like a bad alternator is the cause of most of your problems. Use a multimeter and check alternator volts at idle at the battery posts with no accessories on if ok it should read between 13.6 and 14.3 volts. If the alternator reads below this then that will be the cause of most problems, if instruments still don't work after fixing the alternator try the following. The instruments on your Stanza are most likely set up like my 86 Pulsar, try swapping around the relays above the fuse box as one is to do with instruments and if faulty will cause them to stop working. I once had this problem with the Pulsar and once I located the correct relay and replaced it the instruments were ok.


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks guys for the help.

I started it to pull it into the garage and like yesterday the voltmeter read 12v. This is plugged into the cigarette lighter. Again, a rev of the engine brought it up to 14.5 where it stayed.

I found the fuse and it was indeed blown. I replaced it and the instruments began working again! 

I started it again and this time the voltmeter read 14.5. Not sure if that is because it had been started and warmed up a bit or not.

I will try it out later today and see if it starts up with the 12v reading or 14.5v. If it does start up at 12v, I'm going to read voltage at the battery posts with a multimeter as well to see if it is 12v at the battery too, or just at the cigarette lighter...

Thanks,

Alan


----------

